# Bull arab



## LiamJay (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question - my 2 year old Bull Arab x Mastiff is suffering from recurrent Pyoderma. Pyoderma is a Staphylococcal bacterial infection of the skin. Apparently it is very common in dogs, especially those with light markings. In our girls case it can only be treated with heavy antibiotics and I'm worried that due to the prolonged use, they will eventually stop working.

Anyway my question is; has anyone experienced similar, and if so how did you treat it?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## hypochondroac (May 25, 2011)

Have you determined the cause? I'm a dog groomer and i see many different kinds of skin conditions, most of which are caused by diet, grass allergies, fleas or bad breeding.

Once you know where it's coming from you can work out how to cure the problem, not just treat it.


----------



## LiamJay (May 25, 2011)

Hi there 

No, we have absolutley no idea what's causing it. Even the vets are stumped. They suggested it might be a hypo-allergenic reaction and have something to do with grass, fleas etc but she doesn't show any signs of a rash or anything. We feed her dog biscuits, fresh chicken, meat and rice. The only thing I think it may be from is maybe sun exposure? Though I don't even know if it's a factor or not. She has a lot of pink skin on her nose and belly and she loves to sunbake. I put zinc and sunblock on her but she just goes and rolls around until it's come off  The vets did say he sees quite a lot of dogs with it, especially if they're white, and especially on their legs. 

I really wish I knew what was causing it so we didn't have to medicate her all the time.

Thanks for your advice though, I might change her diet up a bit and see if it helps


----------



## -Katana- (May 25, 2011)

My very first "pure bred" *Rhodesian Ridgeback bitch that I brought to exhibit and eventually breed had this condition.
What a freaking nightmare!

Constantly at the vets for a refill of 500grm tubs of the topical ointment and pleading with the vets to stock 1 kg tubs...bathing her in Malaseb wash 4 times a week during outbreaks...so much money lost in dog show entries because of the unpredictable nature of the outbreaks.
Feeding boiled chicken and rice with no effect.
*sigh*
Just one of those suckie genetic lotteries. (as the vet told me)
Your dog has weak skin which is unable to fight off bacterial infections to it's surface.

There is no cure and you can only fight symptoms.

No I did not breed this bitch because personal ethics about this particular bitches genetic fitness prevented me from doing so.

*this is the only purebred Rhodesian Ridgeback that I have ever owned or heard about with this condition.


----------



## LiamJay (May 25, 2011)

Oh it sucks hey! Especially when the antibiotics go on weight and our girl is 50+ kilos.. very expensive. Do you still have your dog? Our girl's second outbreak wasn't quite as bad as the first one so hopefully they will follow a similar pattern lol


----------



## Helikaon (May 25, 2011)

if its allergies you can get them tested. you can also do an elimination diet with hills prescription z/d to see if she has a food allergy. It also wouldnt hurt to get her started on megaderm whihc is a concentrated omega 3 6 and a million other things which is great for their skin. and then yes medicate shampoo but remember to get a good leave in conditioner to moisturise and retain normal ph. also make sure you remove all fleas and get her a human swim top if she likes to go and sunbake, and continue the sun block on her nose.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 25, 2011)

I recommend looking for a Bowen therapist that works with animals in your area and giving them a ring. I've had three of my customers have their dogs treated - One of which was practically bald and now he's 100%, no signs of even ever having a skin condition.

Also keep in mind that red meat and too much protein is a skin irritant, avoid giving it to a dog with sensitive skin. Make sure when you wash your dog that you remove all the shampoo/conditioner, not being thoroughly washed off can cause the dog to itch and scratch. Add a tablespoon of vegetable oil to her dinner four times a week, works wonders.

Can i ask if your dog has much staining around her paws and whether she does much licking in that area?


----------



## Jazzz (May 25, 2011)

yeah my sheltie has that =/ we have to feed him science diet which does seem to help and have to bathe in the malaseb stuff twice a week plus the antibiotics. Not fun...


----------



## -Katana- (May 25, 2011)

LiamJay said:


> Oh it sucks hey! Especially when the antibiotics go on weight and our girl is 50+ kilos.. very expensive. Do you still have your dog? Our girl's second outbreak wasn't quite as bad as the first one so hopefully they will follow a similar pattern lol



No I don't have the girl anymore. Her hip and elbow x-rays showed that her "score' was way below par which precluded her as a breeding prospect (as well as the pyoderma ) and then she went after my 3 year old son. 
I had to do some fast talking to prevent my then (now Ex) husband from putting a bullet in her head and I sent her back to her breeder who stiffed me the "breeders agreement/contract/signed in triplicate" for either a refund or a replacement puppy.


----------



## LiamJay (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys - glad it's not just me lol

Hypochondroac - in answer to your question, no she doesn't have staining around her paws and she doesn't really lick them either, why do you ask? Is that a sign of something?

Helikaon - I love the idea of a swim top! I've never thought of that.


----------



## CHEWY (May 26, 2011)

Maybe see if Jonny can help. He's pretty good with these types of Qs.


----------



## LiamJay (May 26, 2011)

CHEWY said:


> Maybe see if Jonny can help. He's pretty good with these types of Qs.



Sorry I'm new to this forum, who's Jonny?


----------



## CHEWY (May 30, 2011)

LiamJay said:


> Sorry I'm new to this forum, who's Jonny?


 
Jonny's a member on this site, knows just as much about dogs as he does reptiles.
Send him a PM, strangely enough, his username is Jonny.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 30, 2011)

Usually if it's a grass type allergy they will lick and chew at their feet and have staining between their toes, their feet being the area most in contact with the grass.


----------

